

How Wage Slaves vs. Entrepreneurs look at money - taphangum
http://garry.posterous.com/how-wage-slaves-vs-entrepreneurs-look-at-mone

======
mooism2
Broken link.

~~~
taphangum
Hmm.. seems to work fine for me.

~~~
mooism2

      $ host garry.posterous.com
      Host garry.posterous.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)

